# How to cancel a credit card (AIB mastercard)



## brianarundel (27 Feb 2011)

I'm living in Korea and am about to send my final payment to bring my credit card under control. How do I go about cancelling it? Do i need to send AIB credit cards a written request (will they accept a fax?)


I would appreciate any advice!

Brian


----------



## Willy Fogg (27 Feb 2011)

brianarundel said:


> I'm living in Korea and am about to send my final payment to bring my credit card under control. How do I go about cancelling it? Do i need to send AIB credit cards a written request (will they accept a fax?)
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any advice!
> ...



You'll probably have to send a physical letter - but simply cut up the card (if you haven't already) and state in the letter your name, registered address, card number, your wish to close the account and the card has been destroyed to AIB Card Services, PO Box 708, Sandyford, Dublin 18


----------

